# security system



## cdnfarmboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all,I seemed to have a problem that isn't too common with the x-trail.....We bought a second hand 2005 ,it did'nt have the key fobs with it,no big deal,lock and unlock with the keys....problem is. after unlocking the doors so many times,lights flash,horn goes off
Ok,go through the manual and lock/unlock door to disable the alarm,dosn't work,it will go through the cycle of 3 times for 25 seconds,and then its good for abit and then it repeats this all over again.
Really embrassing for my wife ,who works in the school system,or just going anywhere.
So my question is,is there a premenent way to disable the system,or has anyone come across this before? Any suggestions would be great
Oh ya,this is a Canadian model,if that makes any difference


----------



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

Solution. Go buy some remote fobs for the car. They are expensive and will solve your problem. I have a 2005, and one day to make sure the locks even work and to lubricate the lock cylinder I used the key. When i opened the door the alarm went off. I think this is normal functionality although a stupid design. 

I have noticed over time many stupid, borderline dangerous designs in the x-trail. An example. when you lock the door from the inside, the only way to unlock it is to pull the door lock. In emergencies you should only ever have to pull the handle. Kids don't know how to unlock and lock cars, unless by accident...

Cheers,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

T&A Johnston said:


> Solution. Go buy some remote fobs for the car. They are expensive and will solve your problem.


I was going to suggest the same solution, but buying the fobs will not solve the problem that easily in this case. You need to have at least one fob working and coded with the car ECU to be able to program any additional fobs, if none of the fobs exist, he would have to take them to a Nissan dealer to program BOTH the transponder in the key as well as the fobs he buys and that could be an expensive exercise, but it would definitely solve the problem.

There are genuine xtrail fobs on eBay that aren't that expensive, so you could save a bit of money there to offset the dealer's charge to have them programmed.

The programming procedure of the remote fobs can be found HERE and this procedure can be used in the future when you do get additional fobs.

P.S. Please be careful when buying remote fobs from eBay and only buy the ones from your country (not overseas) as each country is using different frequencies in these remote fobs.


----------



## cdnfarmboy (Oct 20, 2010)

*key fobs*

Thanks for the heads up on the security system,and fobs.We have made an appointment with Nissan in Red-Deer,Alberta,to buy and program a fob for us.They are charging 100.00 CDN,which isn't too bad I guess.Thanks again for the hand,greatly appreicated


----------

